# Predictions for the North East?



## sgoalie23 (Jun 20, 2004)

What's every bodies predictions for the upcoming winter in the North East. Obviously we all hope for the best. But, lets hear some predictions!


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Hopefully better than last year!!


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

RidehardNY said:


> Hopefully better than last year!!


Anybody says more than that. And they are getting thier @$$ kicked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! for jinkings US !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OK  That happend last year. We as a group can't take anymore losses from bad winters.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

[size="7I Love Seasonal Contracts![/size]


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I'll try again.

I LOVE SEASONAL CONTRACTS!


----------



## solar (Sep 11, 2006)

I read in the Farmer's Almanac that New England's precipitaion will be very high in December, slightly below average in January, well above in February, and slightly below in March. Overall, it looked like it would be a bit above average.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I'll get back to you when it happens, just like the weather man :waving: :waving:


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

sgoalie23 said:


> What's every bodies predictions for the upcoming winter in the North East. Obviously we all hope for the best. But, lets hear some predictions!


There will be 36 posts asking if anybody uses 1/2 ton pick-ups for plowing

Big Nate (who seems to have disappeared) will try to convince someone it's OK to put a vee blade on a durango, if it has timbrens.

142 big storm coming posts

62 threads on whether it's cheaper to buy a plow then pay somebody

46 getting money from non-paying customer postspayup

T.O will complain that they could have won if they would just throw him the ball on every play including defense.

and hopefully numerous new Calender Girl


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

the only thing predictable about the weather is that its unpredictable


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I am in the northeast and had a great season last year. 12 events, 4 over 12 inches 2 over 20 inches. Most accounts had 25-28 pushes.

No complaints from me.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

The National Weather Service is going with a warmer than normal winter according to my local news weatherman.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

el nino i heard this year


----------



## Ripple (Aug 30, 2004)

mcwlandscaping said:


> I'll get back to you when it happens, just like the weather man :waving: :waving:


That sounds about right!


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

One good sign is the fronts are dipping farther south this time of year. The fronts and the wind currents are pushing the Hurricanes out to sea. Last year the winds allowed the Hurricanes go east to west. Now they are going east to north. The fronts are bringing rain farther south. Now IF this pattern holds up there will be plenty of cold weather and snow.


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

*What Snow?*

It's Not going to snow at all this year.
I'm leaving the cob webs on my V Plow:salute:


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

solar said:


> I read in the Farmer's Almanac that New England's precipitaion will be very high in December, slightly below average in January, well above in February, and slightly below in March. Overall, it looked like it would be a bit above average.


Thats great, but will it be cold?


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Daner said:


> It's Not going to snow at all this year.
> I'm leaving the cob webs on my V Plow:salute:


That's the spirit!


----------



## MO TOYS (Aug 20, 2006)

Lol The Snow Will Make A 90 Degree Angle Toward All Of You Guys Because I Just Bought A Plow This Year Lol


----------



## cha-chas plowin (Feb 20, 2006)

grandview said:


> I'll try again.
> 
> I LOVE SEASONAL CONTRACTS!


 i love snow purplebou xysport


----------



## CrazyCooter (Jan 29, 2005)

*winter predictions*

I hear it may snow. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Jean (Sep 23, 2006)

*Snowfall Predictions*



solar said:


> I read in the Farmer's Almanac that New England's precipitaion will be very high in December, slightly below average in January, well above in February, and slightly below in March. Overall, it looked like it would be a bit above average.


Well I can tell you what I used as hypothetical low and end expected snowfall in my revenue/expense calcs, which I am sure will have nothing to do with what actually happens, but here goes. f

Jean's estimates
For crying-out-loud low, I quit: *16 inches . *
I'll make a nice profit expected case: * 26 inches. *
Who cares I'm way in the green high case: *anything above 26 inches*

Fairfield County has a nasty habit of the temperature rising just as the precipitation comes in, so alot of rain that could be if the temperature was the freezing cold it was the day before it rained.

All info for the Norwalk/Stamford CT area (30 yr avgs) .

Avg Temp Avg High Avg Low Snowfall Est. Low Snowfall Min. Expected
Nov 43F 54F 33F 0 in 0 in
Dec 32.5 41 23.5 0 in 5 in
Jan 27.5 37 17.9 4 in 8 in 
Feb 29.3 39 19 8 in 8 in
Mar 38.5 48 28.5 4 in 6 in
Apr 49 59 37.2 0 in 0 in

Totals *Low Est: 16 in * Expect. 27 in.

Avg Precip:
Dec 4 inches x 3 -5 inches snow/in rain = max 12 to 20 inches snow
Jan 3.7 = max 11 to 18 inches of snow
Feb 3.3 = max 10 to 16 inches of snow
Mar 4.1 = max 12 to 20 inches of snow

All weather info retrieved from ASK.com that sites source as weatherbase.com
Inches of snow per inch of rain based n/e avg snow density, don't remember source for conversion rate, but pretty sure that I was on ask .com


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

Environment Canada laying out this years weather outlook,and its not good unless you live in northern Quebec or Ontario,other than that here in eastern Canada the current temps are going to carry though into March.

Have to wait and see i guess.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

I hope we get hammered so bad with snow that I kill my truck becuase it was so over worked that I have to go out and buy another brand new one.


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 30, 2005)

*Predictions*

 Let me get my crystal ball, get my palm and tea leaves read and I'll get reborn, I'll even be the guy pushing the basket at church. Please God let it snow! I don't know why someone in CT said they did GREAT!! The only thing great for me was frosted flakes with Tony the Tiger! Basher / Nate I'd love to see a V-Plow on a durango  Can we somehow strap a vbox on the luggage rack. wesport

Pale Rider


----------



## Brothers (Oct 8, 2006)

*let it snow*

i hope it snows everyday .. ....that would be great ..if it is anything like last year ,it would be good ..purplebou


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

solar said:


> I read in the Farmer's Almanac that New England's precipitaion will be very high in December, slightly below average in January, well above in February, and slightly below in March. Overall, it looked like it would be a bit above average.


Bring it on. I want snow!!!!!!


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20061010/ap_on_re_us/winter_outlook


----------



## R&R Repair (Sep 27, 2005)

that forecast sucks....find a new one:realmad:


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Just remember the NWS also predicted a bad hurricane season...How many hurricans did we have this year?


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I thought Farmers Almanac said you guys were going to get wacked this year


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Not to copy someone else but, I also LOVE seasonal contracts!!!!!!!!!!!! But I would like a chance to see what my new F250SD can do with with a new V blade.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

ford6.9 said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20061010/ap_on_re_us/winter_outlook


Thats the most contradicting article ive ever read! 
Beginning of the article: _A weak El Nino under way in the Pacific Ocean should contribute to a mild winter for much of the United States_
Middle: _The result, forecasters said, should be a winter marked by above-normal temperatures, though perhaps not as mild as last year's very warm winter._
End: _Expected to have warmer-than-normal winter temperatures are the West, Southwest, Plains states, Midwest, most of the Northeast and northern mid-Atlantic, as well as most of Alaska._
Their story doesnt flow. They really didnt say anything smart..."warmer winter than normal, but not as warm as last years winter, but warmer than normal with not as many cold outbreaks"....WTF


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

LOL then the video that goes with that article says too different things too!!! 
Check out the first map they predict for the NE. Then look at the 2nd one. 
The first says warmer than normal, the 2nd says 1-3degrees below! 
You sure this article isnt written by Comedy Central??


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

the only thing predictable about the weather is that its unpredictable


----------



## Surfside (Oct 10, 2005)

*in maine anyways.........*

I heard so.Maine for above and northern tip for less than average, I sure hope so.!


----------



## cha-chas plowin (Feb 20, 2006)

I LOVE THE SNOW BBING IT ON:yow!: purplebou


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

solar said:


> I read in the Farmer's Almanac that New England's precipitaion will be very high in December, slightly below average in January, well above in February, and slightly below in March. Overall, it looked like it would be a bit above average.


The real question is...will it fall as SNOW payup or as rain :angry: ?


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

R&R Repair said:


> that forecast sucks....find a new one:realmad:


I agree find a new one that sucks

RCGM
BRAd


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

06HD BOSS said:


> LOL then the video that goes with that article says too different things too!!!
> Check out the first map they predict for the NE. Then look at the 2nd one.
> The first says warmer than normal, the 2nd says 1-3degrees below!
> You sure this article isnt written by Comedy Central??


Yes WTF is up with those maps. Well I guess it brings what it brings and it better be snow.Or weather man


----------



## CrazyCooter (Jan 29, 2005)

Gicon said:


> I hope we get hammered so bad with snow that I kill my truck becuase it was so over worked that I have to go out and buy another brand new one.


Ditto on that, sounds good to me! Blizzards, please...


----------



## emayer23 (Sep 17, 2006)

gicon im with you i want a new truck too.... i predict if we all sit on are a$$ and dont prepare it will snow like hell


----------



## CMLandscaping (Oct 15, 2006)

Seasonal Contracts are great. I hear we could get a harsh winter here in the ne so boys buckle down


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Here guys, chew on this
http://headlines.accuweather.com/news-story.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&article=9


----------



## NASConst_land (Oct 6, 2005)

Im liking that forcast alot.. Its been a few years since we had a good winter hear in Toledo. We get 60 inches of snow in a winter and everyone will have new trucks in the spring.. when 60 inches for alot of guys will come in 3 or 4 days.. Last year was hard on us.. we had about 24 inches in december.. after that we had 3.5 i think for the rest of the season.. Cant have that again.


----------



## dubeb31 (Feb 14, 2005)

i say we get over .0000000001" of snow accumulation this year...come back to this post in december and tell me if i was right....and whoever said that the only thing predictable about the weather is that its unpredictable should win the PlowSite Nobel Prize.


----------



## soulrider1979 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Northeast Snow Report*

I was watching Hurrican Swartz and he said something intresting the other day. Our hurrican season was way below normal for this year and because of this the trade winds were pushing all of the storms away from the coast. Normally our El Nino will bring us wet and warm weather bring nothing more then rain and couple of inches of snow. Since the trade winds are still in the same pattern, our noreasters will be more frequent bringing all that moisture up and all that cold air down. Ineffect, lots of snow. I dont always believe that an El Nino will make for wash, but keep an eye out this year on those trade winds. This might be a very busy year. Dont give up yet!! Remenber we dont't need extremely cold air to make snow.


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

soulrider1979 said:


> I was watching Hurrican Swartz and he said something intresting the other day. Our hurrican season was way below normal for this year and because of this the trade winds were pushing all of the storms away from the coast. Normally our El Nino will bring us wet and warm weather bring nothing more then rain and couple of inches of snow. Since the trade winds are still in the same pattern, our noreasters will be more frequent bringing all that moisture up and all that cold air down. Ineffect, lots of snow. I dont always believe that an El Nino will make for wash, but keep an eye out this year on those trade winds. This might be a very busy year. Dont give up yet!! Remenber we dont't need extremely cold air to make snow.


 Thanks Soul you made my day and I also agree with you about the hurricane's. We didn't get no where near what they originally forcasted at the begining of the hurricane season!

Mak


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*still summer here in massachusetts.*

If this month (november) is any indication of whats to come, dont buy any new equipment! We are expecting high 50's into low 60's this week!


----------



## BobC (Nov 5, 2004)

Accuweather calls for snow in Orange County, NY Dec. 9!!!!


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

*The Inclement Weather Contractor*

Hey,

Lets see if there right I'm looking at them for help in NC

R Grimes


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

I agree MA has been tropical.... damn global warming...


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

After reading all these posts, I don't thing any weatherman knows what he is talking about. On news channel 2 NY last night, the weatherman gave his predicitions... He said El Nino dictates the snow amounts... Refer to the following form thier website:

CBS) NEW YORK Storms may fly south this winter.

El Nino is back. That may not be good news for snow lovers this winter. The exclusive CBS 2 winter outlook is calling for 15 to 27 inches of snow this winter. That amount is close to normal, but far less than the 40-plus inches we have received during each of the last four winters.

"The key is the strength of El Nino," says CBS2 meteorologist John Bolaris, "A strong El Nino usually means less snow for us, but a weak El Nino could mean a lot of snow."

According to the latest data, CBS 2 is predicting a moderate to strong El Nino. In winters with similar weather patterns, New York has received anywhere from 12 to 24 inches of snow.

In a winter like this, most of our snow should be concentrated in the months of January and February, with only a few inches forecast during the months of December and March.

"We also tend to see fewer major snowstorms in years like this where there is a moderate to strong El Nino present," CBS 2 meteorologist Jay Cali added.

But El Nino isn't the only thing that impacts our winter weather.

"El Nino is a strong driving force in our winter weather, but there are also strong patterns in the Atlantic that are just as important," Cali said.

Bolaris and Cali agree that those patterns in the Atlantic are signaling a slow start to our winter. The pattern we are in tends to have several days of very mild weather like we are experiencing right now, followed by a brief cold surge, and then it's back to milder weather.

Temperatures are expected to be near or slightly above normal this winter, and total precipitation should also be near normal. So in a nutshell, CBS 2 says this should be a much more bearable winter this year for those who hate shoveling.

However, Bolaris cautions: "All it takes is one rogue storm to throw a wrench in those numbers."

As with any forecast, only time will tell. CBS 2 will be back with an update on its winter outlook in January.

(© MMVI, CBS Broadcasting Inc. All Rights Reserved.)


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Embalmer said:


> I agree MA has been tropical.... damn global warming...


Where in Peabody are you from?


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

off of buttonwood LN which is off of 114.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Embalmer said:


> off of buttonwood LN which is off of 114.


Cool I am up in west near the west school.


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

I do alot of satalite cable installs out that way lol


----------



## jbone (Mar 18, 2006)

so basically I should sell my new plow before I even use it. I guess Im getting into this business way too late


----------

